# VOOPOO Drag Nano Pod Kit review from Alfonso Melero



## VOOPOO (25/4/19)

*VOOPOO Drag Nano Pod Kit review*

The *VOOPOO Drag* has been one of the most-wanted *box mods* in the last 2 years. Its reliable chipset and appealing resin design made this mod super popular. If you are just not into big *box mods* but you always fancy the look of the *DRAG*, then we are happy to tell you that *VOOPOO* just launched a super compact new version. The *VOOPOO Drag Nano Pod Kit* is the first *pod system* kit from this brand, and it brings the vape hit DRAG to those who are really keen on *pod systems*.






VOOPOO Drag Nano Pod Kit
*What can I expect from the VOOPOO Drag Nano Pod Kit?*
This new little member of the *DRAG* family has a *compact resin pod mod* with a *750mAh* built-in battery. This beautiful pocket-friendly *resin panel mod* comes with *1.0 ml refillable pods* housing a *1.8 ohm pre-made coil*. The resistance range of this *portable pod mod* oscillates between 1.5 and 3.0 ohms.

As you might expect, the *DRAG Nano Pod kit* inherits the classic appearance and the advanced *GENE chip*. This chip brags extraordinary reliability. The* GENE pod chip*includes a new feature called “*intelligent cold boot mode*”, which provides a stealthy puff with great flavor.





VOOPOO Drag Nano Pod Kit
The *VOOPOO Drag Nano* comes a *pod mod* specially designed for a restrictive *MTL* puff. This *type of pod is perfect for* *nic-salts e-juice*, although you can also use other e-liquid as long as it does not have too much VG concentration. *VOOPOO* came up with a *side refilling hole* for your convenience. Easy refilling is always appreciated, so thanks for that VOOPOO.

Last but not least, the* VOOPOO Drag Nano* offers the possibility of purchasing a metallic necklace chain separately. This accessory is completely optional and it is available for less than $10. It’s up to you whether you want to hang it or just keep it in your pocket.

*What you get for your dollar： 
It comes with：*

*1ml Standard Edition/1ml TPD Edition*


1 x DRAG Nano
1 x Pod-S1 (1.8ohm)
1 x USB Cable
1 x User Manual
1 x Warranty Card
1 x GENE CHIP Card
*1ml Fans Edition*


1 x DRAG Nano
1 x Pod-S1 (1.8ohm)
*1 x Chain Necklace*
1 x USB Cable
1 x User Manual
1 x Warranty Card
1 x GENE CHIP Card





VOOPOO Drag Nano Pod Kit
*Conclusion *
So now dear vapers you can enjoy the most classic design of the *DRAG* in a tiny pocket-friendly *pod mod version*measuring at 36.3 x 15 x 7.0mm. Considering the resistance range of the coils and the battery capacity, the *VOOPOO DRAG Nano* is designed to stay on with you for days, so will you give the *DRAG Nano* a chance? Let us know your thoughts down below!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (25/4/19)

I love the look of it and the convenience of being able to hang it around one's neck. 

When will we be able to get it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (25/4/19)

I tried to order one from FastTech this week but they won’t ship it with DHL because it has a built in battery.

Think I will ask them to just send it with registered airmail, should take about 1 to 2 month till it gets to my local post office. Luckily the backlog at SAPO is a lot better now, order something from China on 20 February and had it in my hand on 26 March.

This Pod and the new Voopoo Drag Trio Mini Kit has also caught my attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

